# Research



## Ferrod (Feb 22, 2008)

Does someone have a photo of the BALFE ?

This cargo ship was used to help in the evacuation of Gibraltarians from Gibraltar to the UK on the 29 July 1940.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss BALFE official number 143604*

ss BALFE official number 143604 built 1920 for Lamport & Holt.
1950 renamed STAR OF ADEN 
1955 renamed SYDNEY BREEZE 
1956 renamed GOLDEN BETA 

Broken up in Osaka 1/2/1959
Photos: Click Here and Here

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## Ferrod (Feb 22, 2008)

Hugh

Thanks for such a quick reply. I can now continue with my research. 

Do you have any idea whether there is any site which would store passenger lists for this ship ?

Ferrod


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Passenger lists*

Hello Ferrod,
There are passenger lists for the ship held in BT26 (inward passenger lists) at the National Archives. Unfortunately there are none for 1940.

It maybe worth getting hold of the ships official log for that period. There may be mention of any passengers travelling aboard. The ship's official log for 1940 is held at the National Archives, Kew in piece details BT381/725. Click Here for the link. The cost for this service would be £8.50 for up to 10 do***ent pages on a no find no fee basis emailed to your computer (24 hour service).

If you were to ask for this file it is very important that you give specific details and ask for the Narative of the log for BALFE official number 143604 for the period in 1940 that you are interested in.

Regards (Thumb)


----------

